# A Gay 'ole thread



## KimberVaile (Aug 18, 2021)

There was a gay thread a while back where us colorful folk could talk about the latest buzz in the gay furry side of things, and discuss less heterosexually inclined topics. So, I wanted to bring that back! So for all our lovely Gentleman who share in the love for fresh meat, and for our respectable women who would prefer their destinations with 100% less dangly bits. I give you a hub fit for such a refined interest.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Aug 18, 2021)

I thought this was a flintstones thread. AWWWWWWWWWWWW.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 18, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> I thought this was a flintstones thread. AWWWWWWWWWWWW.


Looks like you got Yabba Dabba duped.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Aug 18, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Looks like you got Yabba Dabba duped.


CURSE YOU!   Real talk though, I discovered I probably wasn't straight a year and a half ago. I can at least say it's been a wild ride since.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 18, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> CURSE YOU!   Real talk though, I discovered I probably wasn't straight a year and a half ago. I can at least say it's been a wild ride since.


Congrats! Can be a difficult road, but plenty rewarding. I've been told the path of the gay is a bit bumpy, it tends to bend and curve, but who likes a straight shot anyways? That's too easy.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Aug 18, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Congrats! Can be a difficult road, but plenty rewarding. I've been told the path of the gay is a bit bumpy, it tends to bend and curve, but who likes a straight shot anyways? That's too easy.


Haha! True!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 18, 2021)

"Gay thread?"

"Nexy! Do the thing!"


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 18, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> "Gay thread?"
> 
> "Nexy! Do the thing!"


Can always rely on you to help me make the fandom more faaaaaabulous! <3


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Aug 18, 2021)

I can set my watch to "there's too much porn" and "gay shit" threads. Glad to see it's gay shit this time.

To get it going, because I dunno what else to post - I present the Christmas gift I gave a friend (6 months after Christmas because covid).





1960's vintage soviet camp axe and a rainbow wall painting I did. Camp axe was a pain to find, it's a weirdly specific antique. 

And of course what I have on my wall.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 18, 2021)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> I can set my watch to "there's too much porn" and "gay shit" threads. Glad to see it's gay shit this time.
> 
> To get it going, because I dunno what else to post - I present the Christmas gift I gave a friend (6 months after Christmas because covid).
> 
> ...


Very thoughtful of you, I very much approve!


----------



## ProtogenWolF (Aug 18, 2021)

That looks really good o-o. Rainbows ! Rainbows everywhere! When it’s pride month next time I need to set my RGB colors on my desktop to rainbow xD lol.


----------



## The-Courier (Aug 19, 2021)

Helping my boyfriend through coming to terms with his own sexuality after he discovered he had feelings for me two years ago has been an experience.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 18, 2021)

I liek pingas


----------



## AzureKiteUsagi (Sep 20, 2021)

As a lady who thought she was pansexual, then bisexual...now I'm even more confused and I feel myself leaning far more to the side of ladies only.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 20, 2021)

Dang there's another gay thread and nobody invited me?! >:V


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 20, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Dang there's another gay thread and nobody invited me?! >:V


...who are you


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 20, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> ...who are you


Just your fellow gay fur.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 20, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Just your fellow gay fur.


K


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 20, 2021)

Also don't forget the biggest gay @ssaannttoo :V


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 20, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Also don't forget the biggest gay @ssaannttoo :V


Wrong, I'm the most gay, but ssaannttoo comes close.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 20, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Wrong, I'm the most gay, but ssaannttoo comes close.


gayer than thou


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 20, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Wrong, I'm the most gay, but ssaannttoo comes close.


No I'm the gayest gay, you're the second gayest gay and Santo is the biggest gay.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 20, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Wrong, I'm the most gay, but ssaannttoo comes close.


*sniff*

I-i.. i wasn't invited ;w;


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 20, 2021)

Is there going to be a gay-off


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 20, 2021)

Who's the quickest yiff in the west.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 20, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Who's the quickest yiff in the west.


I prefer taking longer. :V


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 20, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> No I'm the gayest gay, you're the second gayest gay and Santo is the biggest gay.


Shame some could become so misguided. Tsk Tsk.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 20, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Shame some could become so misguided. Tsk Tsk.


Yes it is a shame mom... :V


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 20, 2021)

Gay furries arguing over who is gayer has to be the gayest thing I've ever seen


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 20, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Gay furries arguing over who is gayer has to be the gayest thing I've ever seen


Says you >:V


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 20, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Says you >:V


*Ungays you* 

(∩>:V )⊃━☆ﾟ.*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 20, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> *Ungays you*
> 
> (∩>:V )⊃━☆ﾟ.*


*gays you* :V


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 20, 2021)

If you are reading this then you are gay.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 20, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> If you are reading this then you are gay.


Sir that's against the rules


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 20, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Sir that's against the rules


>:3


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 20, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> >:3


Sir don't make me take you to horny gay jail sir


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 20, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Sir don't make me take you to horny gay jail sir


I love the showers there. :V


----------



## Hiridor (Sep 20, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> I love the showers there. :V


They are some good showers, it's a shame I keep dropping my soap.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 20, 2021)

Hiridor said:


> They are some good showers, it's a shame I keep dropping my soap.


I keep on doing that too.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 20, 2021)

Okay then I'm just gonna read you your rights here one sec let me get the sheet out

Hey wait this sheet just says GAY over and over in 72 point comic sans


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 20, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Okay then I'm just gonna read you your rights here one sec let me get the sheet out
> 
> Hey wait this sheet just says GAY over and over in 72 point comic sans


Das gay


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Sep 20, 2021)

I love all you fruit cakes


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 20, 2021)

Gheys


----------



## Shyy (Sep 20, 2021)

*grabs popcorn, adds extra "butter", eats some* Okay, who switched out the popcorn butter for lube, this time?


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Sep 20, 2021)

it’s safe to eat don’t worry


----------



## Hiridor (Sep 20, 2021)

Oh so thats where I left it.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 20, 2021)

Yeah, well. *grumbles* coulda at least gotten Mint or maybe Cherry flavored... *grumbles, lyks fingertips clean*


----------



## Shyy (Sep 20, 2021)

Sorry if the previous post was too much.


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Sep 20, 2021)

It’s ok you’re cute


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 20, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Sorry if the previous post was too much.


I'm just pretending to be shocked, don't mind me! XD


----------



## Shyy (Sep 20, 2021)

*ear waggles, smiles, blushes slightly* Some times, I just get caught up in what is going on, especially since I love to have fun!


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Sep 20, 2021)

*boops snoot* fun


----------



## Shyy (Sep 20, 2021)

*boops back, lightly* Fun!!!!!!!! * wanders off around the room, dancing to the music in my head*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 20, 2021)

Snowcloud33 said:


> I love all you fruit cakes


The fruitiest of fruit cakes.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 20, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> The fruitiest of fruit cakes.


And just like all good fruitcakes, soaked in liquor.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 20, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> And just like all good fruitcakes, soaked in liquor.


If I'm to be honest I've never had a fruitcake before despite being a classic christmas food.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 20, 2021)

You *do* understand that you're not really supposed to EAT it, just say "thanks, ____" and then re-gift it next Christmas to some other sucker, er, I mean, family member, right????


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 20, 2021)

Shyy said:


> You *do* understand that you're not really supposed to EAT it, just say "thanks, ____" and then re-gift it next Christmas to some other sucker, er, I mean, family member, right????


<_< I'd imagine one sucker would eventually try to eat it but either can't because its hardened or get food poisoning.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 20, 2021)

OMG, you *saw* me eating it at Aunt Mac's, didn't you? I didn't know that you were family! Please don't tell anybody. That fruitcake was like 30 years old, then.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 20, 2021)

Shyy said:


> OMG, you *saw* me eating it at Aunt Mac's, didn't you? I didn't know that you were family! Please don't tell anybody. That fruitcake was like 30 years old, then.


*bonks with a hardened fruitcake*


----------



## Shyy (Sep 20, 2021)

OW!!! *looks at fruitcake* Um, ya gonna eat that or just tease me with it? *looks at expectantly* I can nibble it into a slightly different shape, if it would help any...


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 20, 2021)

Shyy said:


> OW!!! *looks at fruitcake* Um, ya gonna eat that or just tease me with it? *looks at expectantly* I can nibble it into a slightly different shape, if it would help any...


I'm good, you can eat it. I'd rather be the fruitcake.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 20, 2021)

*grins impishly* Well, alrighty then...


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 20, 2021)

Shyy said:


> *grins impishly* Well, alrighty then...


OwO


----------



## Shyy (Sep 20, 2021)

(yeah, we all know where *this* is headed...)


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 20, 2021)

Shyy said:


> (yeah, we all know where *this* is headed...)


Das gay OwO


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 20, 2021)

Shyy said:


> (yeah, we all know where *this* is headed...)


S... @ssaannttoo 's naughty list?


----------



## Shyy (Sep 20, 2021)

Hmm... Don't know, but, probably fairly high on it?


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 20, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Hmm... Don't know, but, probably fairly high on it?


That's pretty gay


----------



## Shyy (Sep 20, 2021)

I'm game.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 20, 2021)

Shyy said:


> I'm game.


I'm game for anything gay. :V


----------



## Shyy (Sep 20, 2021)

I just noticed your sig line- I love it!
edit- why does all of the fun stuff always seem to happen early in the week, late at night?


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 20, 2021)

Shyy said:


> I just noticed your sig line- I love it!
> edit- why does all of the fun stuff always seem to happen early in the week, late at night?


Dunno, probably due to people working.


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 21, 2021)

_Blesses the thread with rainbow holy water._


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> _Blesses the thread with rainbow holy water._


That's a pretty gay move there.


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 21, 2021)

I do whatever I can to stay off the straight and narrow. I know, I'm a bit of a rebel!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> I do whatever I can to stay off the straight and narrow. I know, I'm a bit of a rebel!


*draws a curve*


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 21, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> _Blesses the thread with rainbow holy water._


Hey, this holy water tastes a lot like Skittles.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 21, 2021)

Mm, I *like* tasting rainbows, even the curvy ones!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 21, 2021)

Big gay men do not have more gay than a short gay man.
The short gay man is just more compact designed gay, an ideal gay male you can easily take with you and cuddle like a teddy bear.

More gay science will coom soon.


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 21, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Hey, this holy water tastes a lot like Skittles.


Gay Handbook Rule Number 705: Always Improvise

That's how we get away with glitterbombing people we don't like. Just pretend that you meant to do it all along.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

*bursts in with rainbows*


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Sep 21, 2021)

*waves a tinny tiny rainbow flag*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

Snowcloud33 said:


> *waves a tinny tiny rainbow flag*


*waves a gigantic rainbow flag*


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Sep 21, 2021)

OwO yours is bigger


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

Snowcloud33 said:


> OwO yours is bigger


Yes ÙwÚ


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 21, 2021)

are you measuring your pennants again


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> are you measuring your pennants again


OwO You got us


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 21, 2021)

I mean it's not pennant inspection day is it

I honestly forgot but I think I have mine somewhere in my pocket


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I mean it's not pennant inspection day is it
> 
> I honestly forgot but I think I have mine somewhere in my pocket


Well it's ok if you just wipped it out.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 21, 2021)

Not only does this thread imply that you are gay, but also old!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Not only does this thread imply that you are gay, but also old!


That's gay


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 21, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Not only does this thread imply that you are gay, but also old!


Age is a number, and it's one people usually guess incorrectly with me


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Age is a number, and it's one people usually guess incorrectly with me


-5 years old! :V


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 21, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> -5 years old! :V


See?


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 21, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> See?


Silence, sperm cell!!!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> See?


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 21, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Silence, sperm cell!!!


No u


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> No u


Gay


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 21, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Gay


Yes u


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Yes u


Yes I am UwU


----------



## Hiridor (Sep 21, 2021)

*gays*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

Hiridor said:


> *gays*


OwO


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 21, 2021)

Hiridor said:


> *gays*


Hey Vegeta what does your scouter say


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Hey Vegeta what does your scouter say


It's over...

































1.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 21, 2021)

If age is only a number, then, I'll be more than happy to stay where I'm at- slightly older than 4 times my shoe size...  (you only get 1 chance to suck at the math for this...)


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 21, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> S... @ssaannttoo 's naughty list?


ÒwÓ


----------



## Shyy (Sep 21, 2021)

Ah, a contender approaches...


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

Shyy said:


> If age is only a number, then, I'll be more than happy to stay where I'm at- slightly older than 4 times my shoe size...  (you only get 1 chance to suck at the math for this...)


American or British size? :V


----------



## Shyy (Sep 21, 2021)

American.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 21, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Ah, a contender approaches...


Das right!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

Age is just a number as long as it's past 18!


----------



## Shyy (Sep 21, 2021)

Oh, I'm past legal, baby... easily. Still like to play, however... 
So, @ssaannttoo, tell me about your "rep" on here? Or, do I get to ask the fun questions for others to answer?


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 21, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Oh, I'm past legal, baby... easily. Still like to play, however...
> So, @ssaannttoo, tell me about your "rep" on here? Or, do I get to ask the fun questions for others to answer?


He likes being teased, you should tease him


----------



## Shyy (Sep 21, 2021)

Hmm. Mentally or pseudo-mentally, since we are stuck on a board...?


----------



## Shyy (Sep 21, 2021)

Lets try pseudo-mentally... I like to nibble, lightly scratch, and lean back against my partner, arching my back to them, while we are "dirty" dancing in front of a small gathering at a local hotspot.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 21, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Age is just a number as long as it's past 18!


Point taken, we've had to politely remind a teenager or two to mind themselves


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> He likes being teased, you should tease him


He loves being teased


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 21, 2021)

*Cough cough*

WHY ARE Y'ALL TALKING ABOUT ME LIKe THAT >~<

I-its embarrassing


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Cough cough*
> 
> WHY ARE Y'ALL TALKING ABOUT ME LIKe THAT >~<
> 
> I-its embarrassing


*teases*


----------



## Shyy (Sep 21, 2021)

If it helps any, I am considered a Grey Muzzle.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 21, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Cough cough*
> 
> WHY ARE Y'ALL TALKING ABOUT ME LIKe THAT >~<
> 
> I-its embarrassing


I like to tease before things heat up more... *nuzzles lightly*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

Shyy said:


> If it helps any, I am considered a Grey Muzzle.


We get it, you're old. Now go back to your retirement home. >:V


----------



## Shyy (Sep 21, 2021)

Easy, pup. I ain't that old.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Easy, pup. I ain't that old.


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 21, 2021)

Yes, yes, let the homosexuality flow through you.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Yes, yes, let the homosexuality flow through you.


*gays*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 21, 2021)

Shyy said:


> I like to tease before things heat up more... *nuzzles lightly*


0///////0


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> 0///////0


Ghey


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 21, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Ghey


*Wiggles eyebrows*


----------



## Shyy (Sep 21, 2021)

*scritches you, lightly* I'm just happily experienced.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Wiggles eyebrows*


OwO


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 21, 2021)

Shyy said:


> *scritches you, lightly* I'm just happily experienced.


Is that what the youngins calling it these days?


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Is that what the youngins calling it these days?


You're not much older than me!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 21, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> You're much older than me!


U are little guy *patpat*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> U are little guy *patpat*


Says the guy my age!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> U are little guy *patpat*


I am short though. ;w;


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

*cries in short*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 21, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Says the guy my age!


Arent I a bit older?

im 19 Pleb, get on my level!



Niedlich the Folf said:


> I am short though. ;w;


much short



Niedlich the Folf said:


> *cries in short*


*Points and laughs*


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 21, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> I am short though. ;w;


Oh cool they make them in Fun Size now! (Says the 5'9 guy)


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Arent I a bit older?
> 
> im 19 Pleb, get on my level!
> 
> ...


I'll be 19 in less than a month though!


O.D.D. said:


> Oh cool they make them in Fun Size now! (Says the 5'9 guy)


You're still taller than me!


----------



## Shyy (Sep 21, 2021)

*SMH* kids...  says the old guy with 2 kids older than BOTH of you.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 21, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Oh cool they make them in Fun Size now! (Says the 5'9 guy)


*Is mad in 5'8''*



Niedlich the Folf said:


> I'll be 19 in less than a month though!


U a wittle baby boi *Patpat*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 21, 2021)

Shyy said:


> *SMH* kids...  says the old guy with 2 kids older than BOTH of you.


<w<


----------



## Shyy (Sep 21, 2021)

HEy! What's wrong with being 5'9"?


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Is mad in 5'8''*
> 
> 
> U a wittle baby boi *Patpat*


Even you're taller! Granted by an inch.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

Shyy said:


> *SMH* kids...  says the old guy with 2 kids older than BOTH of you.


At least 60 :V


----------



## Shyy (Sep 21, 2021)

I'd say that I'd bend you over my knee and spank you, but, that'd be wrong.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 21, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Even you're taller! Granted by an inch.


itty bitty baby *squishes your cheeks*


----------



## The-Courier (Sep 21, 2021)

I'm 5'11


----------



## Shyy (Sep 21, 2021)

No, not combined ages. I'm NOWHERE near 60!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 21, 2021)

Shyy said:


> I'd say that I'd bend you over my knee and spank you, but, that'd be wrong.


ABUSE *Drools* A-abuse >~<


----------



## Shyy (Sep 21, 2021)

*gets popcorn, beer* Meh, might as well enjoy the purse swinging...


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 21, 2021)

Shyy said:


> *gets popcorn, beer* Meh, might as well enjoy the purse swinging...


I dont understand this reference, tell me o' wise old one.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 21, 2021)

It'd be wrong, because *I* enjoy getting spanked.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 21, 2021)

Shyy said:


> It'd be wrong, because *I* enjoy getting spanked.


Fun times. *slap*


----------



## Shyy (Sep 21, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I dont understand this reference, tell me o' wise old one.


Watching you 2 squabble over who has the bigger/better/priceier whatever...


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

Shyy said:


> No, not combined ages. I'm NOWHERE near 60!


My oldest sister is 25.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 21, 2021)

*inhales slowly* Mmm. Again, please?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 21, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Watching you 2 squabble over who has the bigger/better/priceier whatever...


*Wiggles eyebrows*

You like big dont ya

Also. I need to go to bed *Boops*

Cya around.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 21, 2021)

My 2nd son is 23...


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> itty bitty baby *squishes your cheeks*


*slaps you with a fish*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

Shyy said:


> My 2nd son is 23...


Then 50's


----------



## Shyy (Sep 21, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Wiggles eyebrows*
> 
> You like big dont ya
> 
> ...


*whines slightly* yes, I do!  Okay. Goodnight, sleep well. *tucks you in under blanket*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 21, 2021)

Shyy said:


> *whines slightly* yes, I do!  Okay. Goodnight, sleep well. *tucks you in under blanket*


Thank you dad *Blows kiss*

Sleep well you dudes. Cya in the morning.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 21, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> *slaps you with a fish*


Eww! wrong kind of wet! BTW, can I cook that? I missed dinner at work.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Eww! wrong kind of wet! BTW, can I cook that? I missed dinner at work.


Whatever you want.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 21, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Then 50's


I *just* hit 50 about 3 weeks ago. I don't understand the fuss? I still like to go do things/people. Still feel and act like I'm in my 30's.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 21, 2021)

Is it a bad thing that I still like hitting the bars? Hell, I still like getting laid...


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

Shyy said:


> I *just* hit 50 about 3 weeks ago. I don't understand the fuss? I still like to go do things/people. Still feel and act like I'm in my 30's.


If it make you feel any better my father's almost 60 and explains my higher age standards.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 21, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> I'm 5'11


SHUN THE TALL ONE!


----------



## Shyy (Sep 21, 2021)

Thanks, but, I'm good. I've never really cared what people thought of how "old" I behaved. Life's too fucking short to be your age and have to act it!


----------



## Shyy (Sep 21, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> SHUN THE TALL ONE!


You got a problem with people that can reach the top of fridge without a stepstool? 'sides, it can mean that you don't have to kneel or bend over as far...


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 21, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Is mad in 5'8''*


So THAT'S how you fit into that PokeBall!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

Shyy said:


> You got a problem with people that can reach the top of fridge without a stepstool? 'sides, it can mean that you don't have to kneel or bend over as far...


I can still reach the top of the fridge at least!


----------



## The-Courier (Sep 21, 2021)

Always keep a small person around when fixing your car


----------



## Shyy (Sep 21, 2021)

Oh, so can I. I can even sorta see on top of it.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 21, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> Always keep a small person around when fixing your car


Oh, *so* true!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

I can also at least gon on all the rides at an amusement park.


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 21, 2021)

Disclaimer: When playing as a gay, the subclass 'Femboy' may come with size and height restrictions.
Thus, I am 5'6.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Disclaimer: When playing as a gay, the subclass 'Femboy' may come with size and height restrictions.
> Thus, I am 5'6.


Finally, someone shorter then me! Though only by and inch.


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 21, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Finally, someone shorter then me! Though only by and inch.


I put all my points in Charisma.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> I put all my points in Charisma.


Same here yet here I am still fun sized.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 21, 2021)

*sits back and watches the happy people*


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 21, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> I put all my points in Charisma.


That sounds like a great idea until the DM informs you that no you cannot seduce the iron golem

(Dragon totally works though, just be mindful of that temper)


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

Shyy said:


> *sits back and watches the happy people*


I wouldn't describe me as happy per se.


O.D.D. said:


> That sounds like a great idea until the DM informs you that no you cannot seduce the iron golem
> 
> (Dragon totally works though, just be mindful of that temper)


*kills innocent*
Guard: You just killed that man!
Me: Nope it was you. *rolls*
Guard: How did you know!


----------



## Shyy (Sep 21, 2021)

Happy as in you have a mostly friendly interaction with others.
*casts "confusion"*
*casts "In HEAT"*
 That should spice things up a bit!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Happy as in you have a mostly friendly interaction with others.
> *casts "confusion"*
> *casts "In HEAT"*
> That should spice things up a bit!


Das gay


----------



## Shyy (Sep 21, 2021)

*grins* That's the idea, sweetheart! * smiles coyly, ear waggle*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

Shyy said:


> *grins* That's the idea, sweetheart! * smiles coyly, ear waggle*


OwO


----------



## Shyy (Sep 21, 2021)

*moves closer, lightly scritches* 0w0


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

Shyy said:


> *moves closer, lightly scritches* 0w0


OwO *wags tail*


----------



## Shyy (Sep 21, 2021)

*scritches lower, gently, watching you* Nice! * *smiles, leans closer*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

Shyy said:


> *scritches lower, gently, watching you* Nice! * *smiles, leans closer*


OwO


----------



## Shyy (Sep 21, 2021)

Like that,? *stretches out, lies next to you* I know something that I'm pretty sure that you will love...


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Like that,? *stretches out, lies next to you* I know something that I'm pretty sure that you will love...


Is it gay?


----------



## Shyy (Sep 21, 2021)

*head rubs gently, snuggles close to you* Oh, can definetely be considered that... *reaches over you, lays paw <very> close, brushing your fur* G'night, Niedlich. Sleep well.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 21, 2021)

Shyy said:


> *head rubs gently, snuggles close to you* G'night, Niedlich. Sleep well.


Goodnight


----------



## Shyy (Sep 22, 2021)

*finds spray paint, starts doing outline for "Adult" mural* Hmm, gonna need some way to show differences in "tube steak" sizes and shapes...


----------



## The-Courier (Sep 22, 2021)

Hot alien dudes


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 22, 2021)

Shyy said:


> *finds spray paint, starts doing outline for "Adult" mural* Hmm, gonna need some way to show differences in "tube steak" sizes and shapes...


Das gay


----------



## Shyy (Sep 22, 2021)

*grins* Now, if I only knew how to paint...


----------



## Shyy (Sep 22, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> Hot alien dudes


Like what kind? Asgardian, Xenomorph (nah, that load blowing would not end well), Predator?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 22, 2021)

Sup queens


----------



## Shyy (Sep 22, 2021)

Hey-o! *waves, goes back to painting, tail swaying in time*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 22, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Sup queens


How gay of you. :V


----------



## The-Courier (Sep 22, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Like what kind? Asgardian, Xenomorph (nah, that load blowing would not end well), Predator?


Turian. Jaffa, maybe. If he's hot enough.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 22, 2021)

*heads off to gggooooogglllee this Turian*

Turian Physiology Relates To Dinosaurs And Birds​
Interesting.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 23, 2021)

I found the perfect meme for this thread.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 23, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> I found the perfect meme for this thread.
> 
> View attachment 119647


Ew, str8! >:V


----------



## Shyy (Sep 23, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Ew, str8! >:V


Only if you can't find one that curves...


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 23, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Only if you can't find one that curves...


That's ghey


----------



## Shyy (Sep 23, 2021)

*grins* And yer "point" is?


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 23, 2021)

Shyy said:


> *grins* And yer "point" is?


I like points.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 23, 2021)

*grins, ear waggles*  yeah, they can lead to good things...


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 23, 2021)

Shyy said:


> *grins, ear waggles*  yeah, they can lead to good things...


Yis UwU


----------



## Shyy (Sep 23, 2021)

*grins seductively* Ah, the evening is yet young... and I need go move clothes to dryer so that I have something to wear to town tomorrow.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 23, 2021)

Shyy said:


> *grins seductively* Ah, the evening is yet young... and I need go move clothes to dryer so that I have something to wear to town tomorrow.


Well you need to do the laundry so you have clean clothes and not be a stinkie boi.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 23, 2021)

Nah, I shower daily and just wander around nude, mostly. I love the feel of a light breeze against my skin and watching my furcoat move with it.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 23, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Nah, I shower daily and just wander around nude, mostly. I love the feel of a light breeze against my skin and watching my furcoat move with it.


Bathing is also an important part of not being stinkie.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 23, 2021)

Very much so! I prefer showers, though. LOTS of hot water, feels good on my shoulders, back of my neck. Especially when I turn the shower head to "Monsoon".


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 23, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Very much so! I prefer showers, though. LOTS of hot water, feels good on my shoulders, back of my neck. Especially when I turn the shower head to "Monsoon".


I like baths but I usually shower.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 23, 2021)

Shower is large enough for 4, 5 *if* you're on friendly terms with each other...


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 23, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Shower is large enough for 4, 5 *if* you're on friendly terms with each other...


<_<


----------



## Shyy (Sep 23, 2021)

Oh, and the walls have extra "racks" for washcloths, about shoulder high...


----------



## Shyy (Sep 23, 2021)

638 acres is alot of room for, um, "chasing tail"...


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 23, 2021)

Shyy said:


> 638 acres is alot of room for, um, "chasing tail"...


I'd say so


----------



## Shyy (Sep 23, 2021)

*lays out blanket, strips clothes off, flops down* Gee, I hope nobody walks by and sees me laying out here, naked and oiled down, while I sunbathe...


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 23, 2021)

Shyy said:


> *lays out blanket, strips clothes off, flops down* Gee, I hope nobody walks by and sees me laying out here, naked and oiled down, while I sunbathe...


<_< Little too much?


----------



## Shyy (Sep 23, 2021)

*remembers laundry in dryer* Nuts. *grabs stuff, heads back to house*


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Sep 24, 2021)

God, totally gay AF thread and I forgot to add the theme song.


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Sep 25, 2021)

Gotta Keep the gay times rolling


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 25, 2021)

Snowcloud33 said:


> Gotta Keep the gay times rolling


That's gay


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Sep 25, 2021)

It’s gay and it’s rolling


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)

Snowcloud33 said:


> It’s gay and it’s rolling


Like a hot pink VW Microbus full of Bad Dragon toys


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 25, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Like a hot pink VW Microbus full of Bad Dragon toys


<_< That's oddly specific. *throws two drums and a cymbal off a cliff*


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Sep 25, 2021)

I'm straight you guys. Totally. I AM STRAIGHT.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 25, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> I'm straight you guys. Totally. I AM STRAIGHT.


<_>


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> I'm straight you guys. Totally. I AM STRAIGHT.


Which part of you though


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 25, 2021)

I'm not gay. I'm asexual. But I am biromantic; I have had crushes on both men and women. Mostly men, but my biggest crush ever was on a woman.


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Sep 25, 2021)

Welcome to the gaybourhood -_-


----------



## Rimna (Sep 26, 2021)

UwU


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 26, 2021)

OwO


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Sep 26, 2021)

So, are you guys big spoon or little spoon

Personal i go back and forth but I’m mostly big spoon


----------



## Hiridor (Sep 26, 2021)

Now I would prefer little, but it may be a little awkward as I'm 6'7"


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 26, 2021)

Snowcloud33 said:


> So, are you guys big spoon or little spoon
> 
> Personal i go back and forth but I’m mostly big spoon


Mostly little spoon but I switch.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 26, 2021)

With my last partner I was big spoon.


----------



## Punji (Sep 26, 2021)

Everyone needs to be the big spoon and the little spoon at different times in their lives. To hold and to be held.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 26, 2021)

Punji said:


> Everyone needs to be the big spoon and the little spoon at different times in their lives. To hold and to be held.


I've never been little spoon, not out of any personal dislike for that, just didn't play out that way.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 26, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I've never been little spoon, not out of any personal dislike for that, just didn't play out that way.


Little spoon's the best


----------



## Shyy (Sep 26, 2021)

Most times, yes, little spoon is best. Sometimes though, somefur that you care about needs to be the little spoon...


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 26, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Most times, yes, little spoon is best. Sometimes though, somefur that you care about needs to be the little spoon...


True


----------



## FarronTheFox (Sep 27, 2021)

As I used to say,
"Hey! I'm not gay! But my boyfriend is!"


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Sep 27, 2021)

^ just boys being boys


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 27, 2021)

*kisses the boys*


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Sep 27, 2021)

*all the boys blush*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 27, 2021)

My milkshakes bring all the boys to the yard. :V


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Sep 27, 2021)

That’s gay. And cute ?


----------



## Raever (Sep 27, 2021)

Howdy. I am of the pretty-darn-gay variety, nice to be here.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 27, 2021)

Snowcloud33 said:


> That’s gay. And cute ?


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 27, 2021)

Raever said:


> Howdy. I am of the pretty-darn-gay variety, nice to be here.


That's pretty darn gay.


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Sep 27, 2021)

Raever said:


> Howdy. I am of the pretty-darn-gay variety, nice to be here.


Welcome aboard


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 27, 2021)

Fasten your seatbelt as you're on the gay train!


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Sep 27, 2021)

Ok maybe do use the term “gay train” 

It’s more like a boat


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 27, 2021)

Snowcloud33 said:


> Ok maybe do use the term “gay train”
> 
> It’s more like a boat


Too late. >:3


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Sep 27, 2021)

Ok fine. But don’t complain if youre in the front


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 27, 2021)

Snowcloud33 said:


> Ok fine. But don’t complain if youre in the front


Oh I'm fine with that~


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Sep 27, 2021)

And that’s the story on how the gays saved Christmas


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 27, 2021)

Snowcloud33 said:


> And that’s the story on how the gays saved Christmas


What a magical story


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 27, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Fasten your seatbelt as you're on the gay train!


That word does have a particular contextual meaning.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 27, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> That word does have a particular contextual meaning.


Yes it does >:3


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 27, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Fasten your seatbelt as you're on the gay train!


Trains have seatbelts?


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 27, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Trains have seatbelts?


No


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Sep 27, 2021)

Strap in because this one does

I had to say it.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 27, 2021)

Snowcloud33 said:


> Strap in because this one does
> 
> I had to say it.


Yes!


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Sep 27, 2021)

*gays casually*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 27, 2021)

Snowcloud33 said:


> *gays casually*


*gays competitively*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 27, 2021)

*Gays*


----------



## Raever (Sep 27, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> What a magical story


I want a gay halloween story!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 27, 2021)

Raever said:


> I want a gay halloween story!


That sounds like lots of tasty treats.


----------



## Rimna (Sep 27, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> *gays competitively*



*gays with pro gayming chair, using current pro meta*


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 27, 2021)

Rimna said:


> *gays with pro gayming chair, using current pro meta*


Damn, that's some hardcore gayming. A real Gayme boy


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 27, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Damn, that's some hardcore gayming. A real Gayme boy


Gaymers rise up! :V


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Sep 27, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Gaymers rise up! :V


We’re all just gonna sit in a chair or lay in bed but I’m with you in spirit


----------



## Punji (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 27, 2021)

Punji said:


>


Yes!


----------



## Shyy (Sep 27, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> My milkshakes bring all the boys to the yard. :V


*bobs head in agreement*


----------



## Shyy (Sep 27, 2021)

*uses cable to "jack" into gayme*


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 27, 2021)

Shyy said:


> *uses cable to "jack" into gayme*


----------



## Shyy (Sep 27, 2021)

(OOC) Not going to lie- *very* well played!
(BIC) *uploads, eats data access files, preventing further uploads by other furs*


----------



## Shyy (Sep 27, 2021)

*eats other files allowing downloads of files*


----------



## Shyy (Sep 27, 2021)

*disassembles cpu, sucks RAM off of stick*


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Sep 28, 2021)

Friken chrome tabs eating my ram again


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 28, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Yes it does >:3


are you the engine or the caboose


----------



## Shyy (Sep 28, 2021)

Snowcloud33 said:


> Friken chrome tabs eating my ram again


It's NOT chrome, honey, I'm Titanium endowed. * sly grin*


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 28, 2021)

Shyy said:


> It's NOT chrome, honey, I'm Titanium endowed. * sly grin*


I suppose you'd want something that holds up to heat and friction for that...


----------



## Shyy (Sep 28, 2021)

Decidedly so


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Sep 28, 2021)

Oh shinny


----------



## Shyy (Sep 28, 2021)

Fully polished and contoured for *our* (both furs) enjoyment!


----------



## The-Courier (Sep 28, 2021)

So what are the cleaning costs like?


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 28, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> are you the engine or the caboose


Engine...


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Sep 28, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Engine...


Of course you are. Also hecking cute


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 28, 2021)

Snowcloud33 said:


> Of course you are. Also hecking cute


>w<


----------



## Shyy (Sep 28, 2021)

Easily wipes off, my fur, on the other paw, is another story. *grimaces* don't even get me started on that...


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 28, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Easily wipes off, my fur, on the other paw, is another story. *grimaces* don't even get me started on that...


Fur is hard to clean.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 28, 2021)

*points to shower* helps, yes?


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 28, 2021)

Shyy said:


> *points to shower* helps, yes?


That's one way to clean it.


----------



## FarronTheFox (Sep 28, 2021)

When the homie don't say no homo before cuddling
"This is kinda gay... whatever..."


----------



## The-Courier (Sep 28, 2021)

Imagine the costs in drainage cleaner when having a furry roommate...


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Sep 28, 2021)

It’s worth it


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 28, 2021)

SpikeFox87 said:


> When the homie don't say no homo before cuddling
> "This is kinda gay... whatever..."


That's why you wear socks. :V


----------



## FarronTheFox (Sep 28, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> That's why you wear socks. :V


But that defeats the whole purpose of exposing the beans for others to gasp in amazement at


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 28, 2021)

SpikeFox87 said:


> But that defeats the whole purpose of exposing the beans for others to gasp in amazement at


But you protect you and your homies heterosexuality. :V


----------



## Hiridor (Sep 28, 2021)

So the socks hold in the gayness, so thats why i dont wear socks.


----------



## FarronTheFox (Sep 28, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> But you protect you and your homies heterosexuality. :V


Nah you recruit them from the Heterosexual Homies to the Gay Gank Squad


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 28, 2021)

Hiridor said:


> So the socks hold in the gayness, so thats why i dont wear socks.


Well you're missing out! *wears thigh high rainbow socks* :V


----------



## FarronTheFox (Sep 28, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Well you're missing out! *wears thigh high rainbow socks* :V


But what if youre wearing long  pants? Foxes like me don't like showing their anorexic legs to strangers


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 28, 2021)

SpikeFox87 said:


> But what if youre wearing long  pants? Foxes like me don't like showing their anorexic legs to strangers


Foxes and pants don't mix well.


----------



## FarronTheFox (Sep 28, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Foxes and pants don't mix well.


Hm... maybe that's why everyone says I look gay all the time? Eh it's whatever. At least vulpines like me look good in suits and ties


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 28, 2021)

SpikeFox87 said:


> Hm... maybe that's why everyone says I look gay all the time? Eh it's whatever. At least vulpines like me look good in suits and ties


And also in nothing.


----------



## Hiridor (Sep 28, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Well you're missing out! *wears thigh high rainbow socks* :V


I can't even imagine myself in thigh highs...


----------



## FarronTheFox (Sep 28, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> And also in nothing.


I was gonna say that but thought better in case I get banned


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 28, 2021)

SpikeFox87 said:


> I was gonna say that but thought better in case I get banned


Just as long as it's not explicit from I've seen.


----------



## FarronTheFox (Sep 28, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Just as long as it's not explicit from I've seen.


You're probably an expert by now. I can't imagine _half_ the things you've seen


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 28, 2021)

SpikeFox87 said:


> You're probably an expert by now. I can't imagine _half_ the things you've seen


Well from what I remember when I was able to find the rules it was just not post nsfw things and that includes sexually explicit words but mine's pretty tame.


----------



## FarronTheFox (Sep 28, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Well from what I remember when I was able to find the rules it was just not post nsfw things and that includes sexually explicit words but mine's pretty tame.


Well I'll be sure not be let my inner fox roam free here lol


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 28, 2021)

SpikeFox87 said:


> Well I'll be sure not be let my inner fox roam free here lol


Just as long as it's playful it's fine as I've seen that a lot.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 28, 2021)

I love balls in my tea



Spoiler: Totally not lewd


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 28, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I love balls in my tea
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Totally not lewd


<_<
Ssaannttoo is a great example of being lewd but not NSFW.


----------



## Hiridor (Sep 28, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I love balls in my tea
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Totally not lewd


I too like balls in my tea.


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Sep 28, 2021)

Gay


----------



## Hiridor (Sep 28, 2021)

Yes


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 28, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> <_<
> Ssaannttoo is a great example of being lewd but not NSFW.


*bows*

Thank ye kindly. im technically pg-13 :3


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 28, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *bows*
> 
> Thank ye kindly. im technically pg-13 :3


Yes, but the lewd kind


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 28, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Engine...


Choo choo


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 28, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Choo choo


Nah, it goes, "Aah, yes!~" :V


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Sep 28, 2021)

I prefer a silent electric train. No noises


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 28, 2021)

Snowcloud33 said:


> I prefer a silent electric train. No noises


The noises on the gay train are better though. :V


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Sep 28, 2021)

*puts headphones in*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 28, 2021)

Snowcloud33 said:


> *puts headphones in*


*unplugs*


----------



## Shyy (Sep 28, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Well you're missing out! *wears thigh high rainbow socks* :V


*lets out long wolf whistle*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 28, 2021)

Shyy said:


> *lets out long wolf whistle*


>:3


----------



## Shyy (Sep 28, 2021)

Snowcloud33 said:


> *puts headphones in*


Switches out opposite end, plugs into my head for "sounds to get railed to."


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 28, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Switches out opposite end, plugs into my head for "sounds to get railed to."


Nice one x3


----------



## Shyy (Sep 28, 2021)

*blows kiss* is a favorite. *grins devishly*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 28, 2021)

Shyy said:


> *blows kiss* is a favorite. *grins devishly*


<w<


----------



## FarronTheFox (Sep 29, 2021)

well I must say, you all have outdone yourselves magnificently. However.... This isn't even my final form!


----------



## Shyy (Sep 29, 2021)

*watches, waiting for "up" date to load, function*


----------



## FarronTheFox (Sep 29, 2021)

hehe *boops le protogen*


----------



## Rimna (Sep 29, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I love balls in my tea
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Totally not lewd



OwO


----------



## FarronTheFox (Sep 29, 2021)

oop haha


----------



## FarronTheFox (Sep 29, 2021)

So.. have I won the award for the most gay fox in this thread??


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 29, 2021)

SpikeFox87 said:


> So.. have I won the award for the most gay fox in this thread??


Not just yet... *brings out a bottle of baby oil*


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 29, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Not just yet... *brings out a bottle of baby oil*


That's...
Not how...
..is that...
I don't remember seeing them hand out rewards like this during the Olympics...
...
Is this why people compete?


----------



## Shyy (Sep 29, 2021)

Fox is ze French, yes? *smiles, lightly boops*


----------



## Shyy (Sep 29, 2021)

SpikeFox87 said:


> hehe *boops le protogen*





O.D.D. said:


> Not just yet... *brings out a bottle of baby oil*


*grabs copy "Tiwster"* let's do this right, shall we? *starts oiling down...*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 29, 2021)

Shyy said:


> *grabs copy "Tiwster"* let's do this right, shall we? *starts oiling down...*


<w<


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 29, 2021)

spankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspank


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 29, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> spankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspankspank


Ghey


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 29, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Ghey


it hurts my eyes ;w;


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 29, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> it hurts my eyes ;w;


Das ghey >:V


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 29, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Das ghey >:V


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 29, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


>


Need I say more?


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 29, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


>


So does "let me climb into your foxhole" qualify


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 29, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> So does "let me climb into your foxhole" qualify


>w>


----------



## Shyy (Sep 29, 2021)

metatherat said:


> *stares at the mushrooms*
> *points rat-finger dramatically*
> eekekekekekekekekekeke!!
> 
> *drinks the electron juice*





O.D.D. said:


> So does "let me climb into your foxhole" qualify


*slow blink* more like "swimming hole", from I am to be understanding of this one...


----------



## metatherat (Sep 30, 2021)

Yo, that quote has been taken out of (the incredibly weird) context!


----------



## Shyy (Sep 30, 2021)

OOC- I'm still learning how things work around here. I have NO idea how the hell I managed to do a "double" quote, either...


----------



## Hiridor (Sep 30, 2021)

Two at once?


----------



## Shyy (Sep 30, 2021)

Not my first time, so, yes?


----------



## Shyy (Sep 30, 2021)

Yeah, don't pretend that the rest of you haven't at least considered it...


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 30, 2021)

Y


metatherat said:


> Yo, that quote has been taken out of (the incredibly weird) context!


ou can say that about half my content.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Y
> 
> ou can say that about half my content.


Even with context your content is weird. >:V


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 30, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Even with context your content is weird. >:V


*Whistles*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Whistles*


You know what you say! >:V


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 30, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> You know what you say! >:V


*Sigh*

I do ;w;


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> I do ;w;


It's ok you little fluff. *pats*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 30, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> It's ok you little fluff. *pats*


>w<


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> >w<


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 30, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


>


Whatcha up to?


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Whatcha up to?


Playing video games, I know, what a shocker.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 30, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Playing video games, I know, what a shocker.


Which game?


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Which game?


CV: SotN


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 30, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> CV: SotN


I don't know dat ;w;


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I don't know dat ;w;


Castlevania: Symphony of the Night


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 30, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Castlevania: Symphony of the Night


Still dont know dat ;w;


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Still dont know dat ;w;


Old game


----------



## Shyy (Sep 30, 2021)

*looks in collection, finds what wants...* Ah, Leisure Suit Larry


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 30, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Old game


Like ur mum


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Like ur mum


*zaps*


----------



## Shyy (Sep 30, 2021)

*snickers, approves* Do it again, please. I *liked* that...


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 30, 2021)

Shyy said:


> *snickers, approves* Do it again, please. I *liked* that...


Actually, he's a nornal type so... *Uses Close Combat on @ssaannttoo*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 30, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> *zaps*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


>





Niedlich the Folf said:


> Actually, he's a nornal type so... *Uses Close Combat on @ssaannttoo*


----------



## Shyy (Sep 30, 2021)

*watches folf practicing folding clothes with somefur still in them*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 30, 2021)

Shyy said:


> *watches folf practicing folding clothes with somefur still in them*


<_>


----------



## Shyy (Sep 30, 2021)

*smiles at folf* Finish it.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 1, 2021)

Thats not really gay xD


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Oct 1, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Thats not really gay xD


No u >:V


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 1, 2021)

They say “fat ass” is an insult.
But some gays consider it a compliment.

We will see who takes it as such.
Y’all have a fat ass.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Oct 1, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> They say “fat ass” is an insult.
> But some gays consider it a compliment.
> 
> We will see who takes it as such.
> Y’all have a fat ass.


That is true


----------



## Punji (Oct 1, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> They say “fat ass” is an insult.
> But some gays consider it a compliment.
> 
> We will see who takes it as such.
> Y’all have a fat ass.


Schrodinger's fat ass?


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 1, 2021)

Shyy said:


> *looks in collection, finds what wants...* Ah, Leisure Suit Larry


s/LSL/NetHack or Zork

Has graphics? TOO NEW

(This is sarcasm)


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Oct 1, 2021)

*Kisses the homies goodnight*
Sleep well everyone


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 1, 2021)

Snowcloud33 said:


> *Kisses the homies goodnight*
> Sleep well everyone


Nini booboo


----------



## Shyy (Oct 1, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> s/LSL/NetHack or Zork
> 
> Has graphics? TOO NEW
> 
> (This is sarcasm)


Nope. Old school text only, imagination required for visual edition. Younger bunch just can't seem to be able to "hack" it....


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Oct 3, 2021)

Once again I’m here to tuck the homies in bed for the night, or activate sleep mode for some


----------



## Shyy (Oct 3, 2021)

Night, Night, _sleep mode Home. *snuggles* rest well._


----------



## Shyy (Oct 3, 2021)

Good night to you others. *hugs* keep the nocturnal noises down, please.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 4, 2021)

Why sleep when you can just GAYME.



Punji said:


> Schrodinger's fat ass?


Nah, your fat ass.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Oct 4, 2021)

Gaymers


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 4, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Gaymers


Rise up.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 4, 2021)

*Holds a moment of silence for @O.D.D*


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 4, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Holds a moment of silence for @O.D.D*


What did you all do to my man.
Why did you all do him dirty?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 4, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> What did you all do to my man.
> Why did you all do him dirty?


I just hope he comes back at some point ;w;


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 4, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I just hope he comes back at some point ;w;


So then yall CAN do him dirty.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 4, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> So then yall CAN do him dirty.


You better not of led him to the Yokai. Smh.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 4, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> So then yall CAN do him dirty.


*Cough, cough*


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 4, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> You better not of led him to the Yokai. Smh.


Your ass was so fat it broke through the wall you cheater!!!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 4, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Your ass was so fat it broke through the wall you cheater!!!


Raccoons are just D U M P Y .

Next time just get better walls.


----------



## DieselPowered (Oct 5, 2021)

I have filled myself with wine, and wish toi make several gay revelations. Ich bin ein supa sub, but i'm gruff as fuck. All those cute twink boys think i'll be the top for them, but no. No i say, i was not born for that. As a result i must seek out bears to put me in my place. Annoying, annoying af. And now you mstrangers on the internet know, congratulations. I am a massive gay, apart from when i think women are cute. I will wear that with pride whence i am sobre.


ssaannttoo said:


> I just hope he comes back at some point ;w;


So do i. He decided to be a massive fuckwit when we first spoke, but i actually like him. It's refreshing to meet a man with a pair of balls. If you're reading this you asshole, i hope you're doing well. Mey those people who made you such a prick perish into the ages. You may actually be better than that.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 9, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> Raccoons are just D U M P Y .
> 
> Next time just get better walls.


Another man's trash is another man's treasure they say. Who wouldn't treasure a racc's dump truck ass?


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Oct 9, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Another man's trash is another man's treasure they say. Who wouldn't treasure a racc's dump truck ass?


Das ghey


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 10, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Das ghey


ur ghey


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Oct 10, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> ur ghey


No u >:V


----------



## Hiridor (Oct 10, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> ur ghey





Niedlich the Folf said:


> No u >:V


Ya both ghey.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Oct 10, 2021)

Hiridor said:


> Ya both ghey.


Says you. >:V


----------



## Hiridor (Oct 10, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Says you. >:V


well yes.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Shyy (Oct 10, 2021)

No u is.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Oct 11, 2021)

Shyy said:


> No u is.


No u >:V


----------



## Shyy (Oct 11, 2021)

No, u is. I'm BI!!! *raspberry noises*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Oct 11, 2021)

Shyy said:


> No, u is. I'm BI!!! *raspberry noises*


Half gay :V


----------



## Shyy (Oct 11, 2021)

Which half, though??? *flashes eyebrows repeatedly*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Oct 11, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Which half, though??? *flashes eyebrows repeatedly*


Half straight. >:V


----------



## Shyy (Oct 11, 2021)

So, Scotch, hold the ice. Got it.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 11, 2021)

See sig line for further info.....


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 11, 2021)

*Gays in general*


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 11, 2021)

Excellent form, impressive hip swaying. Keep up the flamboyance, hey no walking without swagger, what are you straight?
-What a gay drill instructor might sound like.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Oct 11, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Gays in general*


*arrests for public exposure* :V


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 15, 2021)

How about them gigglesnorts?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 15, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> *arrests for public exposure* :V


YOU'LL NEVER TAKE ME ALIVE!

*starts air humping @KimberVaile*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Oct 15, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> YOU'LL NEVER TAKE ME ALIVE!
> 
> *starts air humping @KimberVaile*


*bonks and takes to horny PRISON* :V


----------



## Hiridor (Oct 15, 2021)

Don't drop the soap... or do.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 15, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> *bonks and takes to horny PRISON* :V


Nuuuuuuu *gets cracked away screaming*


----------



## Rimna (Oct 15, 2021)

Well like... I kinda like guys.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 15, 2021)

*looks at, eyebrow raising*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 15, 2021)

Shyy said:


> *looks at, eyebrow raising*


*raises eyebrows*


----------



## Shyy (Oct 15, 2021)

*waggles ears, grins*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 15, 2021)

Shyy said:


> *waggles ears, grins*


*woggles hips*


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 15, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> YOU'LL NEVER TAKE ME ALIVE!
> 
> *starts air humping @KimberVaile*


_Air strip teases for good measure_


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 15, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> _Air strip teases for good measure_


Oh you mister 

*takes hat off*


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 15, 2021)

Spoiler: Homosexuality identified


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 15, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Spoiler: Homosexuality identified


Does punji even know?!?!?


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 15, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Oh you mister
> 
> *takes hat off*


I might have to one up you then! _daringly takes off jacket_
Careful folks, that hot stripping action might just be too hot for TV


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 15, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> I might have to one up you then! _daringly takes off jacket_


Oh my

*lets out a warm breath*


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 15, 2021)

Kimber Vaile is the realest rebel.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 15, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Kimber Vaile is the realest rebel.


I really like your eyes.


----------



## Punji (Oct 15, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Does punji even know?!?!?


You tellin' me the boy I kissed is _gay!?_


----------



## Shyy (Oct 15, 2021)

You had my interest, now, you have my attention...


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 15, 2021)

Punji said:


> You tellin' me the boy I kissed is _gay!?_


That's how you know we both enjoyed it ^^


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 15, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I really like your eyes.


_bats eyelashes_ I'm not like those other foxes._ Begins twirling my luscious locks of hair._


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 15, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> _bats eyelashes_ I'm not like those other foxes._ Begins twirling my luscious locks of hair._


Oh really

*licks lips*


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 15, 2021)

Kimber rolls to seduce ssaannttoo

Natural 20


----------



## Hiridor (Oct 15, 2021)

Could've rolled a 1 and still succeeded.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 15, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> _bats eyelashes_ I'm not like those other foxes._ Begins twirling my luscious locks of hair._


You telling me you ain't in crippling debt like the other foxes?
Because that's actually kinda hot, ngl.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 15, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> You telling me you ain't in crippling debt like the other foxes?
> Because that's actually kinda hot, ngl.


Nothing more attractive than fiscal responsibility..except when you tell your date to cover the bill. Then somehow you become a 'cheap whore'. Men don't ever know what they want.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 15, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Nothing more attractive than fiscal responsibility..except when you tell your date to cover the bill. Then somehow you become a 'cheap whore'. Men don't ever know what they want.


I usually prefer to know whos paying bill first whenever possible. Even so, splitting bill and or paying for what one ate is my own personal preference.

Of course, I know what I want and fortunately I have it, most of the time.
He's usually off playing League or Gay&Gay.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 15, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> You telling me you ain't in crippling debt like the other foxes?
> Because that's actually kinda hot, ngl.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 16, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 120993


Oowoo


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 17, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I just hope he comes back at some point ;w;


Be careful what you wish for


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 17, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Be careful what you wish for


I think it's a good wish.


----------



## AbstractReptile (Oct 17, 2021)

I somehow missed this? Then again, I don't check here very often.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 17, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> I think it's a good wish.


Well, at least one of us does.


AbstractReptile said:


> I somehow missed this? Then again, I don't check here very often.


Just follow the sound of house music and you'll stumble right into Gay HQ


----------



## AbstractReptile (Oct 17, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Well, at least one of us does.
> 
> Just follow the sound of house music and you'll stumble right into Gay HQ


I see. Sounds good!


----------



## Shyy (Oct 17, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Well, at least one of us does.
> 
> Just follow the sound of house music and you'll stumble right into Gay HQ


*cranks sound system to 17, because 11 just isn't load enough*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 18, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Be careful what you wish for


NO, IT CANT BE IS IT!?


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Oct 18, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> NO, IT CANT BE IS IT!?


<w>


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 18, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> NO, IT CANT BE IS IT!?


*IT'S JOHN CENA!*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 18, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> <w>





Jackpot Raccuki said:


> *IT'S JOHN CENA!*


SERIOUSLY THOUGH IS IT?!!?!??!?!?!


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 18, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> SERIOUSLY THOUGH IS IT?!!?!??!?!?!


I'm not John Cena if that's what you're asking


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 18, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> I'm not John Cena if that's what you're asking


WHO ARE UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 18, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> WHO ARE UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


Grumpylumpy!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 18, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> WHO ARE UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


He's the guy who asked.

The one who everyone always asks for because they keep saying "Who asked?"


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 18, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> He's the guy who asked.
> 
> The one who everyone always asks for because they keep saying "Who asked?"


Hooassked


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 18, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Hooassked


Me, I did this time actually.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 18, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> Me, I did this time actually.


Yooassked?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 18, 2021)

im so confused ;w;


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 18, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> im so confused ;w;


You're cute when you're confused


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 18, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> You're cute when you're confused


THERE ARE SO MANY MIXED SIGNALS

AAAAAA

*runs around in circles*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Oct 18, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> THERE ARE SO MANY MIXED SIGNALS
> 
> AAAAAA
> 
> *runs around in circles*


Run before they drug you! :V


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 18, 2021)

*


Niedlich the Folf said:


> Run before they drug you! :V


*stops running*

OwO


----------



## Shyy (Oct 18, 2021)

*shoots with dart*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 18, 2021)

Shyy said:


> *shoots with dart*


*Clutches chest, falling over*

I-ive been slain, SLAIN I SAY!

*Falls over dramatically, gasping for breath*


----------



## Shyy (Oct 18, 2021)

*smh* drama queen... *picks up, moves out of way of traffic* should sleep for awhile, be OK.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 18, 2021)

Shyy said:


> *smh* drama queen... *picks up, moves out of way of traffic* should sleep for awhile, be OK.


*Clutches to you tightly*

TELl mY 14 WEREWOLF BOYFRIENDS I.,. I... *starts getting faint.. I love them..

*Turns to warm putty in your arms*


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 18, 2021)

_Daydreams about being in the muscular arms of multiple gay werewolves. _


----------



## Shyy (Oct 18, 2021)

Actually, that <does> sound rather fun... *goes to look for said...*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 18, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> _Daydreams about being in the muscular arms of multiple gay werewolves. _


Dude, subs knows where its at.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 18, 2021)

Yep


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 18, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Yep


*hugs*


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 18, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Dude, subs knows where its at.


They'd sure know how to make me howl, I'll tell ya.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 18, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> They'd sure know how to make me howl, I'll tell ya.


OwO
I wanna watch


----------



## Punji (Oct 18, 2021)

*Shoulders through the crowd of _thirsty_ boys* Roight, what's all this then? All right you lotters, show's over shift off! *Taps paw with a baton* Come on, come on, leave the lad alone. Get a move on.

*Turns to camera* Another day in the FA Horny PD, disorderly crowds harrying some pretty little thing. Happens all the time.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 18, 2021)

Hey there officer~


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 18, 2021)

Is anyone going to make the joke


----------



## Punji (Oct 18, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Is anyone going to make the joke


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 18, 2021)

Punji said:


> *Shoulders through the crowd of _thirsty_ boys* Roight, what's all this then? All right you lotters, show's over shift off! *Taps paw with a baton* Come on, come on, leave the lad alone. Get a move on.
> 
> *Turns to camera* Another day in the FA Horny PD, disorderly crowds harrying some pretty little thing. Happens all the time.


Oi it's okay officer, I got my licence to be horny on main roight here!
Have a proper ganda at this ol' chad!


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 18, 2021)

Where are the cuffs I was expecting cuffs


----------



## Punji (Oct 18, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> Oi it's okay officer, I got my licence to be horny on main roight here!
> Have a proper ganda at this ol' chad!


----------



## Shyy (Oct 18, 2021)

*looks confused* Uh, Officer? I'm not from here. I'm just trying to get home...


----------



## Hiridor (Oct 19, 2021)

I heard something about gay werewolf's and I'm interested.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Oct 19, 2021)

14 werewolves?


----------



## Hiridor (Oct 19, 2021)

That sounds about right. Where can I find them.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Oct 19, 2021)

Hiridor said:


> That sounds about right. Where can I find them.


Just order them online. :V


----------



## Hiridor (Oct 19, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Just order them online. :V


I have been blind to the possibilities.


----------



## Rimna (Oct 19, 2021)

Hiridor said:


> I heard something about gay werewolf's and I'm interested.



WereOwOlf daddies always interest me as well


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 19, 2021)

Punji said:


>


I CANT GO BACK TO JAIL

*flees slowly and trips*


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 19, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I CANT GO BACK TO JAIL
> 
> *flees slowly and trips*


In Soviet FAF police fuck you!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 19, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> In Soviet FAF police fuck you!


OwO


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 20, 2021)

Police? You know what that means. Free hand cuffs, kinky!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Oct 20, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Police? You know what that means. Free hand cuffs, kinky!


Fuzzy hand cuffs... @ssaannttoo's sig... :V


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 20, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Police? You know what that means. Free hand cuffs, kinky!


You like my signature xD


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Oct 20, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> You like my signature xD





Niedlich the Folf said:


> Fuzzy hand cuffs... @ssaannttoo's sig... :V


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 20, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> You like my signature xD


It's faaaaaabulous! It pays to be dominated and subdued in style. _giggles_


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 20, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Fuzzy hand cuffs... @ssaannttoo's sig... :V


Eeeek!


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 20, 2021)

fuzzy pink handcuffs


----------



## Hiridor (Oct 20, 2021)

*outstretches arms in front of myself*

Take me away boys.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Oct 20, 2021)

Hiridor said:


> *outstretches arms in front of myself*
> 
> Take me away boys.


*handcuffs on a bed* :V


----------



## Hiridor (Oct 20, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> *handcuffs on a bed* :V


Oh no... what ever will i do...


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Oct 20, 2021)

Hiridor said:


> Oh no... what ever will i do...


Nothing! *bails*


----------



## Hiridor (Oct 20, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Nothing! *bails*


*stares*
...


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 20, 2021)

Hiridor said:


> *stares*
> ...


Blueballed by a boy in blue.  Shameful.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Oct 20, 2021)

Hiridor said:


> *stares*
> ...


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 20, 2021)

This entire interaction is perfection

*waves at @Hiridor who is still in bed*


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 20, 2021)

I'd expect that of a folf, half measure and all.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Oct 20, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> I'd expect that of a folf, half measure and all.


<w<


----------



## Hiridor (Oct 20, 2021)

*sighs*


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 20, 2021)

Poor Hiridor, he's horny and he can't get up.


----------



## Hiridor (Oct 20, 2021)

Yes, could this wolf get released.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Oct 20, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Poor Hiridor, he's horny and he can't get up.


Help, I'm horny and can't get up! :V


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 20, 2021)

Well, I'll be a good sport.
_Sit's on Hiridor's lap and traces a finger down his chest. _

I think you're in dire need of some company, mister wolf.

Why don't we all accompany Hiridor in his time of need?
_Grabs a megaphone_ "Attention gays, party on Hiridor's crotch. That is all."


----------



## Rimna (Oct 20, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Well, I'll be a good sport.
> _Sit's on Hiridor's lap and traces a finger down his chest. _
> 
> I think you're in dire need of some company, mister wolf.
> ...



*slides where the party is*
Hello.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 20, 2021)

Rimna said:


> *slides where the party is*
> Hello.


Good to see ya, I saved you a seat, just try not to mind the bump, almost rides up on ya.


----------



## Hiridor (Oct 20, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Well, I'll be a good sport.
> _Sit's on Hiridor's lap and traces a finger down his chest. _
> 
> I think you're in dire need of some company, mister wolf.
> ...


erm...

_help._


----------



## Rimna (Oct 20, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Good to see ya, I saved you a seat, just try not to mind the bump, almost rides up on ya.


OwO


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 20, 2021)

What other terrible jokes can I make? It's almost like a challenge now.


----------



## Hiridor (Oct 20, 2021)

*squirms but to no avail*

So err... how have you guys days been?


----------



## Rimna (Oct 20, 2021)

It's been pretty chill for me, did well on my training today :3
wbu?


----------



## Hiridor (Oct 20, 2021)

Not bad, but them some dumb folf cuffed me to a bed.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 20, 2021)

Well, you did ask him to take you away.
I just thought prison would be a little more fun with some company. 
Would be nice if you'd stay still though, I'm trying to converse with my guests.


----------



## Hiridor (Oct 20, 2021)

Well he didn't have to just leave me here.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 20, 2021)

Hmm. Can't remember if I made a post in this thread or not before the reset. 

Anyways, hi. :>

Does being open to the prospect of being open to being in a romantic relationship with a guy make one gay albeit partially? I sure as hell know I ain't fully straight anymore.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 20, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm. Can't remember if I made a post in this thread or not before the reset.
> 
> Anyways, hi. :>
> 
> Does being open to the prospect of being open to being in a romantic relationship with a guy make one gay albeit partially? I sure as hell know I ain't fully straight anymore.


Hello half gay woofer!


----------



## Rimna (Oct 20, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm. Can't remember if I made a post in this thread or not before the reset.
> 
> Anyways, hi. :>
> 
> Does being open to the prospect of being open to being in a romantic relationship with a guy make one gay albeit partially? I sure as hell know I ain't fully straight anymore.



Very gay


----------



## Hiridor (Oct 20, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm. Can't remember if I made a post in this thread or not before the reset.
> 
> Anyways, hi. :>
> 
> Does being open to the prospect of being open to being in a romantic relationship with a guy make one gay albeit partially? I sure as hell know I ain't fully straight anymore.


*waves*

welcome.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 20, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Hello half gay woofer!


Sadly I am but a humble mudblood. UwU



Rimna said:


> Very gay







Shit.



Hiridor said:


> *waves*
> 
> welcome.


*waves back*

Hiiii Hiri-chan. :>


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Oct 20, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm. Can't remember if I made a post in this thread or not before the reset.
> 
> Anyways, hi. :>
> 
> Does being open to the prospect of being open to being in a romantic relationship with a guy make one gay albeit partially? I sure as hell know I ain't fully straight anymore.


Only if you don't say no homo. :V


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 20, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm. Can't remember if I made a post in this thread or not before the reset.
> 
> Anyways, hi. :>
> 
> Does being open to the prospect of being open to being in a romantic relationship with a guy make one gay albeit partially? I sure as hell know I ain't fully straight anymore.


I mean, don't force it, but you like what you like.  I'm technically bi or pan I guess but I'm fairly inhibited/subdued in real life and lean more towards masculine and male.  I care less about labels and more about what I see/feel at the moment.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 20, 2021)

*peeps in from the ceiling*

This thread is fun


----------



## Hiridor (Oct 20, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *peeps in from the ceiling*
> 
> This thread is fun


And very gay.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 20, 2021)

Hiridor said:


> And very gay.


Yee, I approve


----------



## Rimna (Nov 1, 2021)

Recently, in a discord server I am in, someone posted a meme: _"I'm not a top, I'm just tall."_

And I think I am starting to relate to that more and more as time goes on.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Nov 1, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Recently, in a discord server I am in, someone posted a meme: _"I'm not a top, I'm just tall."_
> 
> And I think I am starting to relate to that more and more as time goes on.


Nah, you're a top. :V


----------



## Rimna (Nov 1, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Nah, you're a top. :V



I don't think I am :3


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Nov 1, 2021)

Rimna said:


> I don't think I am :3


Well I say you are now.


----------



## Hiridor (Nov 1, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Recently, in a discord server I am in, someone posted a meme: _"I'm not a top, I'm just tall."_
> 
> And I think I am starting to relate to that more and more as time goes on.


As someone who is 2m tall. Yes.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 1, 2021)

My lord, why re y'all so big ;w;


----------



## Hiridor (Nov 1, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> My lord, why re y'all so big ;w;


Why are you so small.


----------



## Shyy (Nov 1, 2021)

Sounds like somefur needs some stretching...


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Nov 1, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> My lord, why re y'all so big ;w;


Says the guy taller than me. >:V


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 1, 2021)

Hiridor said:


> Why are you so small.


*kicks ur shins*



Niedlich the Folf said:


> Says the guy taller than me. >:V


True, u little boi *patpat*


----------



## Hiridor (Nov 1, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *kicks ur shins*


*reaches down and pats your head*


----------



## Shyy (Nov 1, 2021)

*reaches up, scritches your chin*


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> My lord, why re y'all so big ;w;


Tfw only 5'9


----------



## CoffeeCat_ (Nov 1, 2021)

*rolls in*
I'm gay
*rolls out*


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)

CoffeeCat_ said:


> *rolls in*
> I'm gay
> *rolls out*


How gay are ya


----------



## Shyy (Nov 1, 2021)

Apparently, not <that> gay...?*shrugs*


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)

WELCOME TO THE SALTY SPITTOON

except we don't spit


----------



## CoffeeCat_ (Nov 1, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> How gay are ya


yes


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 1, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Tfw only 5'9


>:I

I will take two of your inches plz


----------



## Shyy (Nov 1, 2021)

Yeah, well. Not <all> of us are nice people, Hostile.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Nov 1, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *kicks ur shins*
> 
> 
> True, u little boi *patpat*


*noms*


----------



## Hiridor (Nov 1, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> >:I
> 
> I will take two of your inches plz


I have 7 to spare.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Nov 1, 2021)

*lurks in 5'7"*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 1, 2021)

Hiridor said:


> I have 7 to spare.


<W<


----------



## Hiridor (Nov 1, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> <W<


I'll still be at least 6ft that way.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 1, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> *noms*


Eek!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Nov 1, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Eek!


>:3


----------



## Rimna (Nov 1, 2021)

Hiridor said:


> I have 7 to spare.



There needs to be a "OwO" reaction here...


----------



## Hiridor (Nov 1, 2021)

Rimna said:


> There needs to be a "OwO" reaction here...


Now what are you suggesting with that...  because that is an extra inch.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> >:I
> 
> I will take two of your inches plz


Only two? >:3


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Nov 1, 2021)

Gimme a foot long. :V


----------



## Rimna (Nov 1, 2021)

Hiridor said:


> Now what are you suggesting with that...  because that is an extra inch.



Oh dear OwO


----------



## Hiridor (Nov 1, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Gimme a foot long. :V


I'll take one as well.


----------



## Shyy (Nov 1, 2021)

I'll take the big 10 inch, please!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 1, 2021)

Shyy said:


> I'll take the big 10 inch, please!


Whimp


----------



## Shyy (Nov 1, 2021)

Nah, likes the thicc dicker. Leaves you a "thinner" selection to choose from


----------



## berry (Nov 1, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> How gay are ya


I can’t even think straight.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Nov 1, 2021)

berry said:


> I can’t even think straight.


*throws two drums and a pair of cymbals off a cliff*


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)

berry said:


> I can’t even think straight.


well I can't even drive 55 straight


----------



## Shyy (Nov 1, 2021)

*laughs in <truck dog-tracks> down road*


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 2, 2021)

Earth isn't straight, it's round, a curve if you will.

The earth is the gayest thing on earth.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Nov 2, 2021)

People and animals have no true straight parts on their bodies.


----------



## Punji (Nov 2, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> People and animals have no true straight parts on their bodies.


The closer one zooms in on a circle the more it begins to resemble a perfectly straight line.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Nov 2, 2021)

Punji said:


> The closer one zooms in on a circle the more it begins to resemble a perfectly straight line.


*said no one ever*


----------



## Hiridor (Nov 2, 2021)

Punji said:


> The closer one zooms in on a circle the more it begins to resemble a perfectly straight line.




It may begin to appear straight on the two dimensional plain but what about in the third.


----------



## Rimna (Nov 2, 2021)

Good thing people aren't lines or planets or circles.


----------



## Hiridor (Nov 2, 2021)

Idk some peoples behinds are planetary.


----------



## Hiridor (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 2, 2021)

Big guys are fun
Small guys are fun
Guys are fun


----------



## Punji (Nov 2, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> *said no one ever*


Right then, I'll tell my math professor the news. They'll be no Christmas for his son this year. 



Hiridor said:


> It may begin to appear straight on the two dimensional plain but what about in the third.


The third dimension? The third is _flaaaming!_


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Nov 2, 2021)

Punji said:


> Right then, I'll tell my math professor the news. They'll be no Christmas for his son this year.
> 
> 
> The third dimension? The third is _flaaaming!_


Well to be fair a circle itself is an infinite line that appears to be a line but really isn't and from a 2D perspective it'll be a line as everything you'd see is 1D.


----------



## Rimna (Nov 10, 2021)

*Slides in to kiss the homies for good measure*

Hello


----------



## Shyy (Nov 10, 2021)

Morning,  sunshine! *nuzzles* have a great day!


----------



## Erix (Nov 10, 2021)

Rimna said:


> *Slides in to kiss the homies for good measure*
> 
> Hello


oh dude no homo right?

Wait a second...

We’re in a gay ‘ole thread!

*FULL HOMO!~*


----------



## Rimna (Nov 10, 2021)

Erix said:


> oh dude no homo right?
> 
> Wait a second...
> 
> ...


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 10, 2021)

Rimna said:


> View attachment 122229


Are y'all like pain killers now? Which one is the best? Ultra Gay? Mega Gay? Extra strength Gay?


----------



## Shyy (Nov 10, 2021)

Try Bi, love. It's for those that aren't quite ready for "hard core".


----------



## Rimna (Nov 10, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Are y'all like pain killers now? Which one is the best? Ultra Gay? Mega Gay? Extra strength Gay?



I don't know.


----------



## Erix (Nov 10, 2021)

Rimna said:


> View attachment 122229


RIMNA I SEE YOU BRO

not only are you very gay~

BUT YOU SPITTIN BARS IN YOUR “ABOUT ME” OKAY OKAY


----------



## Erix (Nov 10, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Are y'all like pain killers now? Which one is the best? Ultra Gay? Mega Gay? Extra strength Gay?


Ultra?

Mega???

Extra strength gay?!?

R u srs Tyra?

Those labels aren’t good enough... I prefer *SUPREME* gay! B)


----------



## Rimna (Nov 10, 2021)

Erix said:


> RIMNA I SEE YOU BRO
> 
> not only are you very gay~
> 
> BUT YOU SPITTIN BARS IN YOUR “ABOUT ME” OKAY OKAY


It's just "Paranoid" by Black Sabbath


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Nov 10, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Try Bi, love. It's for those that aren't quite ready for "hard core".


Sounds like someone needs a good whipping. >:V


----------



## Shyy (Nov 10, 2021)

*bleps, wanders off dancing to music in my head*


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 10, 2021)

Wowie Willy Wanker What Wonderful Weather for Wednesday Wood


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 10, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Wowie Willy Wanker What Wonderful Weather for Wednesday Wood


It's all rainy and cold here.

Need something warm.


----------



## Punji (Nov 10, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> It's all rainy and cold here.
> 
> Need something warm.


Oh I'll give you something warm alright...


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Shyy (Nov 15, 2021)

So, do I answer yes or what? I'm slightly confused, here...


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 15, 2021)

I missed this thread


----------



## Shyy (Nov 15, 2021)

Nah, you're just late to the party...


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 15, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Nah, you're just late to the party...


Fashionably late

but I forgot the fashion


----------



## Punji (Nov 15, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Fashionably late
> 
> but I forgot the fashion


Foxes are always in fashion.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 15, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Fashionably late
> 
> but I forgot the fashion


It's like you didn't even read the gay handbook, ya straight! 
Rule number 65, dress to impress!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 15, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> It's like you didn't even read the gay handbook, ya straight!
> Rule number 65, dress to impress!


What if I dont dress? *wiggles eyebrows*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 15, 2021)

Punji said:


> Foxes are always in fashion.


Oh you heart throb! you make other tings throb as well <3


----------



## Shyy (Nov 15, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> What if I dont dress? *wiggles eyebrows*


Better be able to strut... >w>


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Nov 15, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Oh you heart throb! you make other tings throb as well <3


Gaaaaaaaay! >:V


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 15, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Gaaaaaaaay! >:V


You know it queen


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Nov 16, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> You know it queen


Das ghey :V


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 16, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Das ghey :V


*smoochies*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Nov 16, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *smoochies*


<w<


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 16, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> <w<


>w>


----------



## Hiridor (Nov 16, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> <w<





ssaannttoo said:


> >w>


ghaey


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 16, 2021)

lots of ghaey


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 16, 2021)

I figure I'd do a cat edit for this thread too


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 16, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I figure I'd do a cat edit for this thread too
> 
> 
> View attachment 122484


Gorgeous gay cat


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Nov 17, 2021)

Ghæy


----------



## Hiridor (Nov 17, 2021)

Niedlich the Folf said:


> Ghæy


Yes


----------



## Rimna (Nov 17, 2021)

It isn't much of a discussion to spam "ghey" for 20 pages, so I wonder: What type of hair do you guys like on men? Do you prefer guys with long hair, or maybe something stylish, or maybe like me you like a buzz cut or no hair?


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 17, 2021)

Rimna said:


> It isn't much of a discussion to spam "ghey" for 20 pages, so I wonder: What type of hair do you guys like on men? Do you prefer guys with long hair, or maybe something stylish, or maybe like me you like a buzz cut or no hair?


Long hair, flowing majestic long hair is quite attractive! Who could dislike such an elegant thing?


----------



## Rimna (Nov 17, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Long hair, flowing majestic long hair is quite attractive! Who could dislike such an elegant thing?


One who knows the tremendous time and effort to take care of it. I don't like listening to a hairdryer go off forever after taking 20 minutes to clean that thing.

I admire people who have the patience to take care of long hair. That's not easy.


----------



## Shyy (Nov 17, 2021)

Well, what about those of us that have full beards to the point of it being a seriously thick "neck ruff" and long hair? That takes commitment...


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 17, 2021)

I'm not picky and different people wear different styles better.  I personally prefer to keep my face shaved and a decent length on top, but if it works for you it works for me.


----------



## Shyy (Nov 17, 2021)

Agreed!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 20, 2021)

...I just hope that if I do turn out to be gay (I have been questioning for some time), people aren't going to expect a lot of the stereotypes about me.

There's a stereotype about gay people and nail polish... and I only bring this up in a thread that's supposed to be fairly happy-go-lucky because I actually tried putting some on my fingernails (which I'd wanted to try to do for months now).  To call it disastrous was... an understatement.  The stuff came out gritty, it went all over my hands in a decidedly unartistic fashion, it's clustering under the nails.... it's coming up a sensory disaster mainly.

Actually having painted nails (which, for the record, I already know is not restricted to gay men) and in particular having them done by someone with better coordination probably wouldn't be a problem for me.  I just know I can't do it myself on this one.

(The color was listed as "vesper" in case anyone wants to know.)


----------



## Shyy (Nov 20, 2021)

If I may, regarding stereotypes- whether or not <you> wish to "conform" is totally up to <you>. Around the majority of people, I present as a typical Hetero male. Get me around those that I am comfortable with, that know me, I am whomever I feel the need to be for the moment. This coming from someone who, if ASKED politely, will tell you that I am BI.

Yes, I  keep.my toenails painted constantly, finger nails, when I am going out.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 20, 2021)

Shyy said:


> If I may, regarding stereotypes- whether or not <you> wish to "conform" is totally up to <you>. Around the majority of people, I present as a typical Hetero male. Get me around those that I am comfortable with, that know me, I am whomever I feel the need to be for the moment. This coming from someone who, if ASKED politely, will tell you that I am BI.
> 
> Yes, I  keep.my toenails painted constantly, finger nails, when I am going out.


Understood.  I really did want to give it a try. so there's that.

The sensory disaster is mostly under control by the way - there's still some on my fingers but it's not enough to cause them to stick (which should give you an idea how poor a job I did in the first place).  I'll ask someone else around me to help me remove the rest.


----------



## Shyy (Nov 20, 2021)

I hopefully gave you some peace for your mind. Acetone works well for nail polish remover.
Again, if I may? The hardest person to tell about yourself is <you>. After all, you have to deal with and live with you. Many years ago, I realized this. I also adopted the policy of "none of your concern, unless we are in  friendly surroundings, even then, I  may still not tell". It has served me well over the last 4 decades. For the record,  I was around 10, when I made my peace with myself.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 21, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ...I just hope that if I do turn out to be gay (I have been questioning for some time), people aren't going to expect a lot of the stereotypes about me.
> 
> There's a stereotype about gay people and nail polish... and I only bring this up in a thread that's supposed to be fairly happy-go-lucky because I actually tried putting some on my fingernails (which I'd wanted to try to do for months now).  To call it disastrous was... an understatement.  The stuff came out gritty, it went all over my hands in a decidedly unartistic fashion, it's clustering under the nails.... it's coming up a sensory disaster mainly.
> 
> ...


Well I think you should be the gay you want to be. Nail polish looks pretty, but it was never something I thought about doing outside of a kinky way. I have long hair, but I dont wear pretty clothes. I act super flamboyant here, but irl im much more reserved. Finding what works best for you and working with it is the best way to find somebody, be them a man or a woman.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 25, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> I'm not picky and different people wear different styles better.  I personally prefer to keep my face shaved and a decent length on top, but if it works for you it works for me.


Odd, must it be so, that you have departed so soon? Who else, to spread Christmas cheer, than a gruff and rugged Santa, yelling at all the obnoxious shrieking kids at the mall. Who else, to bluntly tell assholes they're full of shit or to bluntly tell people to take a long walk off a short pier. Merry Christmas, you big, manly ball of rage. You're a fun guy.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 25, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Odd, must it be so, that you have departed so soon? Who else, to spread Christmas cheer, than a gruff and rugged Santa, yelling at all the obnoxious shrieking kids at the mall. Who else, to bluntly tell assholes they're full of shit or to bluntly tell people to take a long walk off a short pier. Merry Christmas, you big, manly ball of rage. You're a fun guy.


He will be missed

if you wish I could give you his discord?


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 25, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> He will be missed
> 
> if you wish I could give you his discord?


Tbh, not sure how he'd feel about it. Could be fun to talk tho


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 25, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Tbh, not sure how he'd feel about it. Could be fun to talk tho


I can ask him to see if he'd like, and then I get back to ya? OR I can take yours and give it to him to use?


----------



## Punji (Dec 25, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Odd, must it be so, that you have departed so soon? Who else, to spread Christmas cheer, than a gruff and rugged Santa, yelling at all the obnoxious shrieking kids at the mall. Who else, to bluntly tell assholes they're full of shit or to bluntly tell people to take a long walk off a short pier. Merry Christmas, you big, manly ball of rage. You're a fun guy.


He must be stuck in the coal mines like all the bad little boys this Christmas.


----------



## AbstractReptile (Dec 25, 2021)

Heyas! I haven't posted here in a whlie.

How's everybody been?


----------



## Shyy (Dec 25, 2021)

Bored yet busy. Yourself?


----------



## AbstractReptile (Dec 25, 2021)

I'm doing alright.


----------



## AzureKiteUsagi (Dec 26, 2021)

Exhausted from work, social gatherings, and cleaning my house on my only days off this week. I just want a day to do absolutely nothing.


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 26, 2021)

Wait this place came back into existance?


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Dec 26, 2021)

Gay


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 26, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> Wait this place came back into existance?


I'm just glad to know I didn't accidentally shut it down for good with my unfitting efforts.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 26, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I'm just glad to know I didn't accidentally shut it down for good with my unfitting efforts.


I remember the original gay thread. That one was sorta ... nauseating, even for me xD


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 26, 2021)

Now I'm in the mood for pan cakes....


----------



## AbstractReptile (Dec 26, 2021)

Heh. Glad to hear everybody's doing well.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Flamingo (Dec 26, 2021)

How did I miss this? lol


----------



## AbstractReptile (Dec 26, 2021)

I dunno. I tend to miss a lot of posts here, myself. lol


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 26, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> How did I miss this? lol


Probably cropped up while you were working your day job standing in somebody's lawn. :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 26, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> How did I miss this? lol


Yes, how could you?


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 26, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I'm just glad to know I didn't accidentally shut it down for good with my unfitting efforts.


You're fine, I don't think you did anything wrong, tbh.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 27, 2021)

Oh my lord.


----------

